# Americas next top model : CYCLE 10



## MACgirl (Feb 21, 2008)

Who watched the premiere? I think this season all bets are off! they FINALLY for the longest time have girls who actually look like they can be real models, this season they have unique girls! I love dominque and fatima so far, they have such a good look! marvita irrks me out, i dont think she looks like a model, she looks mad all the time! do any of you have any quips? oh and i thought it was SO mean that one girl said if she didnt know dominque like she does she would think she was a transvestite! how mean! how come when girl looks exotic her look is labeled manly?  jealousy? in the same convo didnt they say she posed a big threat? lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 21, 2008)

marvita is the one with short hair and a kind of mohawk? If so, I can't stand her either.

Dominique was annoying. I don't want to defend her...she sounds like an idiot.

I know models aren't always "conventionally pretty" but...

I don't know. i don't want to sound mean. ANTM isn't exciting me like it used to...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 21, 2008)

I know! I've always thought the girls in the previous cycles looked too commercial and average. I could totally see these girls working for big names and being in advertisements. Fatima is soooo gorgeous. And I think dominique looked like Corrine and Lisa from Cycle 5 which is funny cuz they hated each other. Sorry, I live with an ANTM addict so I know all these things. :/


----------



## user79 (Feb 21, 2008)

This is one of the only trashy reality shows I watch...but it's not shown on TV here so I watch it online. I think some of the past winners have been very dubious. I just love watching the cat fights, and the make-overs where the girls start to cry, haha.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 21, 2008)

This is the only show I watch too...I'm so addicted to it. The crying all the time does drive me crazy. It was great when they ran all the episodes back to back for like 24-48 hours.


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 21, 2008)

I love ANTM. 
I hope this season is better than last season...I HATED last season


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 21, 2008)

I was going to boycott this season after who the winner was last cycle. But they got a new judge so I have to watch some of it at least.

I'm actually loving Marvita. I don't know especially during her bout with Fatima, I think she sincerely meant it to be nice not rude how everyone took it. I think Fatima will make it far just so Tyra can exploit her. I'm also digging Lauren, I think she might just pull it off is she stays long enough.

I can't stand Stacey-Anne (it's her voice) and Dominique scares me. I won't lie she just scares me.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 21, 2008)

I couldnt believe tyra made more room for dominique. She looks too old. 
The people this season didn't impress me much, tbh, but there were some that look model-esque. That girl from poland is so gorgeous! Im not even going to try and spell her name though lol


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to see what Lauren's photos are going to be like. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I love ANTM. 
I hope this season is better than last season...I HATED last season
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes! It was terrible.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 22, 2008)

so far fatima, allison and claire are my faves.. fatima *needs* to learn how to walk though


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 22, 2008)

I love Fatima.
WTF to the girl who thinks she has a Hawaiian accent.  I just want to cringe when she opens her mouth.
I'm not a fan of the blonde that looks like your average american mall cruisin' cheerleader.
Uh, the anger management girl looks like she needed to go back and have a bit more anger management.
I don't mind that the 14th girl looks old, I like seeing girls with a diverse background and look.  But I draw the line at the alternative punk girl (<-- why did that one ever look like a good choice).
ugh, I could go into more detail but at this point I should say "end rant".


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 22, 2008)

I Love Claire!!!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 22, 2008)

All I have to say is I can't wait for makeover day! Bring on the tears being on the drama.


----------



## bekins (Feb 22, 2008)

AMen to makeover day, I love it, and its not like its an F***ing surprise to any of them for real! I was ticked with the last season winner, she was cute but I honestly thought Heather was way better! I loved her look, so different. 

This season, so far not super impressed, marvita just already pisses me off, I think lauren could go far. She reminds me of the girl who worked at walgreens from cycle 2 Shandi, and she went far.  I don't think tyra is exploiting anyone, it makes good tv, and they go on this show knowing that if they have a good drama story it will help them out, so in essence they are exploiting themselves! But its good drama so I love it!


----------



## miss_supra (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope Marvita gets cut quick. She's annoying.

Dominique is hot, but not model material outside of men's mags.

I love, love Fatmia.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 22, 2008)

I really don't think any of them look like models...at all. Except for Fatima. It really irks me!


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

i wanna guess whats going to happen tonight, it seems with the lil preview for tonight from last weeks episodes that one girl proabably quits because you hear trya sayin "then why did u come here??" while the other judges go up in arms in the background, i think helen (the awkward one who wore short pigtails that would rather be at home playing vid games) will quit and bring in Kristin as her replacement (the girl with a boyfirend and brother in iraq) the only reason i say this is becuase i swear i saw her face before in pics of the girls of antm on yahoo....who knows but that lets see tonight!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 27, 2008)

wow marvita is ridiculously annoying.


----------



## clamster (Feb 27, 2008)

Some girls in the past have really shocked me on how little they know about fashion. If you want to watch realy high fasion models watch make "me a supermodel". Those models actually have experience. 

I love ANTM on as a show but not to find America's next top model. \


----------



## lipshock (Feb 27, 2008)

This season bores me.  Dreadfully.  :/


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 28, 2008)

I like Claire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That Kimberly girl is seriously dumb... 
I watch "make me a supermodel" too sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New judge, Paulina whatever annoys me very much lol


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 28, 2008)

I honestly did not like that one girl...whats her name. The one that gave Mr.J a lapdance? But now she's my favorite


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_I honestly did not like that one girl...whats her name. The one that gave Mr.J a lapdance? But now she's my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Stacey-Ann... I just can't stand her voice. I love how they are still making fun of her for the lapdance music.


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 28, 2008)

marvita looks like chris rock. i respect her for getting her anger management under control, but her nostril bother me. lol.
dominique is pretty to me, but its not cute that she KNOWS she's pretty. when she was saying she has "all of this.." and pointing to herself. um, no.
the african girl, i feel bad for her, but she does seem to have a bit of a tude


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_Stacey-Ann... I just can't stand her voice. I love how they are still making fun of her for the lapdance music._

 
That is what I look forward to every single week. Doo-doo-doo-doo-doo OH my freaking goodness that is hilarious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_marvita looks like chris rock. i respect her for getting her anger management under control, but her nostril bother me. lol.
dominique is pretty to me, but its not cute that she KNOWS she's pretty. when she was saying she has "all of this.." and pointing to herself. um, no.
the african girl, i feel bad for her, but she does seem to have a bit of a tude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh shit. Marvita definetly does. LOL I don't want to be mean. but she annoys me though. Dominique needs to take that stupid looking bun off the top of her head every week!


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Feb 28, 2008)

Lauren and Claire are my favs for this season.
I'm so happy Lauren got on the show though! I just hope she'll start being seen more, instead of the annoying girls...
I can't stand that one girl who used the purple eyeshadow lines.
And Amis's name change bothers me, because I have an Aunt named Amy, and my dad calls her Amis...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 28, 2008)

Finished watcing second episode. I knew the one black grl was leaving but the blond chick just left. wow! I love it when tyra gets dissapointed. funniest shit ever!!!
I wanna be on ANTM! 

WHAT DO U THINK THE MAKEOVERS R GONNA LOOK LIKE???


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope they don't give them last-years-winner-whats-her-name haircut! I do however want to see hair being cut and tears, drama, and "I feel like a boyyyyyy!"


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 28, 2008)

Marvita gets long hair. I'm like 100% I saw a picture of it before. It looks really good.
I hope they chop o Fatima's hair, the poof isn't nice. Umm I want them to make Lauren a redhead.


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oooh Germany's Next Top Model is starting tonight. I really like it a lot, I think Heidi Klum is actually so much better than Tyra on the show, she seems more like a real person, more grounded. Tyra just seems so fake, I dunno.


----------



## christineeee_ (Feb 28, 2008)

i've missed the first 2 episodes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully i'll have time to watch it next week.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 28, 2008)

i cant wait for the makeovers either. Marvita. Sigh. I hope they make her close her gap (she does have one, right) like they did to danielle. 

i'm not sure what the girl from Africa's name is but I'd love to see her with a new hair color and style. I just hate that color. And dominique i want them to cut it mid-length with a lot of layers, maybe even bangs. that big bun is just not working.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 28, 2008)

I think they're going to give Allison the super short cut.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 29, 2008)

I think Claire is my favorite so far.  I also hope that they give Fatima another hair color besides that orange.  I also hope that they put some sort of a relaxer in her hair because they showed an interview of her with her hair straightened and it looked gorgeous! 
I am just glad that the blonde girl elminiated herself last night!


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 29, 2008)

I agree with coachkitten about fatima's hair. I saw it straightened lastnight, that scene in the kitchen i think.. anyways it looked alot better. When its curly it kind of keeps a triangle shape. I think maybe a golden brown or something a little more bronze would look better on her. that orange has GOT to go!


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 29, 2008)

i think fatima is getting long hair similiar to her color hair but not orange more blonde, and stacy anne is going short! i was so wrong about my guess for who was going home last nite! lauren rocks actually! in the first episode i was shocked they chose kim and atalya! kim didnt seem like she cared and i had a hard time remebering atalya's face. amis seems like one of the girls who is going to crack!


----------



## user79 (Mar 10, 2008)

So what did you think of the makeovers? I thought it sucked how they didn't tell them what they were getting beforehand, I missed the drama scenes.

I hate how they are really big on the weaves on that show, I think they all kind of look like wigs, they look really cheap. The one they did for Amis looked sooo terrible, imo.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah I was waiting for the tears and tantrums too. Shame! And I agree about the weaves, I didn't think any of them looked very nice. Amis' was awful. 

I was so pleased they kicked off that horrible cow


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 11, 2008)

This season is boring me, just like last season.

Claire is hotness though, and Allison was a racist skank.


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_So what did you think of the makeovers? I thought it sucked how they didn't tell them what they were getting beforehand, I missed the drama scenes.

I hate how they are really big on the weaves on that show, I think they all kind of look like wigs, they look really cheap. The one they did for Amis looked sooo terrible, imo._

 
I hate how they're really big on crappy weaves. It's one thing if they give the girls decent to nice weaves but Amis's is so nasty and a lot in the past cycles just seem cheap.

This was the worst makeover episode yet. But why did they give domonique soccer mom hair? It looks really bad. And I'm not a huge fan of Anya's hair, it's too monotone. I actually really love Marivta's and Lauren's makeovers. I'll have to see how I feel about the others next episode.


----------



## KittyKatherine (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_I hate how they're really big on crappy weaves. It's one thing if they give the girls decent to nice weaves but Amis's is so nasty and a lot in the past cycles just seem cheap._

 
I think "cheap" is exactly the issue here. It seems like when the black girls get weaves they fare much better than the white girls' weaves which leads me to think that they're seriously cutting costs in these "super fabulous high-fashion makeovers". Generally speaking, finding a texture match for fine hair is somewhat pricey, and when you cut corners you usually get either hair that has had the cuticle stripped away or synthetic hair, neither of which fare very well with the constant styling of photoshoots. I'm curious to see how the extensions end up this year as even Fatima's looks silky and a little stringy.

Back to the actual makeover discussion, Dominique and Stacey-Anne definitely got the short end of the stick. Dominique really does look like a soccer mom, or a secretary. Stacey-Anne still looks pretty as a person but she's no longer modelesque at all imho.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't like Dominiques new do.

And yes...this season is boring me as well. Just like the last one.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree Dominique's was awful, she looked much better before


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't have a favorite now. It was Fatima, but she turned out to play the victim card too much and is a real bitch. I want her off the show because she annoys me so much.


----------



## kalikana (Mar 14, 2008)

Katarzyna & Anya are my favorites.. Katarzyna is so gorgeous, imo.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 14, 2008)

Katarzyna kinda looks like John Cameron Mitchell (?) to me. But she's pretty. I agree... the weaves didn't impress me and I don't like Marvita's horse mane. 
Claire looks the best and she's my new fave.


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 14, 2008)

last season sucks. I don't like the winner. Not worth it!. This season is fine. That Fatima girl is really has the look, but bad personality.


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 14, 2008)

i love marvita she has divine bone structure!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

my top picks or final three?
aimee, anya, lauren....they got the best makeovers too!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 19, 2008)

I definitely like Katarzyna and Claire.  I can't remember the name of the plus model, but I like her too.  Those three are the most memorable for me.  Fatima I don't too much care for anymore because she's more of a diva than she led on to be in the first episodes (or than the producers led onto be).  Still don't like Marvita.


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm sooooo sad that Claire is gone. She was my definite favorite from day 1.

I think they made a huge mistake by letting her go!

Aside from her, I like Katarzyna, and Whitney.

I want Fatima and Dominique gone! *CRINGE!*


----------



## chocodcocoa (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjecakes* 

 
_I'm sooooo sad that Claire is gone. She was my definite favorite from day 1.

I think they made a huge mistake by letting her go!

Aside from her, I like Katarzyna, and Whitney.

I want Fatima and Dominique gone! *CRINGE!*_

 
Me too =(
I also want Lauren gone. Ugh.


----------



## Holly (Apr 16, 2008)

I find this season is soo boring! Even the catfights and stuff, total yawn! I thought Claire was going to make it to the finals, I was pretty suprised when I heard she was kicked off. I find that this season, most of the models I don't want to win. Meh!


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't wait until Fatima goes.

Whitney is great, but I don't see her winning because plus size models are looked down upon in the industry.


----------



## user79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Lauren is a bit weird. She goes from totally complacent to like axe wielding psychopath within seconds. 

Fatima is such a BITCH!!! Worse than Dominique, imo. I think it's lame how they all ganged up on Dominique. Although Dominique pulling "the race card" just because she had an argument with Whitney was so lame. Grow up!

I'm surprised that Claire left, she was def more real and fun than some of the others. Kat seems nice too, she looks so much better with her new shorter haircut. Anya is soooo annoying too, her voice and how she speaks, what is up with that? Go back to school.

Overall I'm pretty bored though. Tyra is getting more and more annoying, I think she is taking it much less seriously. You only see her making weird faces at panel, she's hardly there at the photo shoots...Now that she's got her own talk show as well I def think she is putting ANTM on the back burner and milking it for all its worth.

Germany's NTP with Heidi Klum is sooo much better, imo. Heidi seems like a totally down to earth person, totally normal, and she's there at nearly every photoshoot, firing on her girls. She seems more involved that Tyra. And the girls are more model-looking too.

And I think the new panel judge in ANTM, that model woman - who is she? She seems like totally useless on the show, they should bring back Janice.


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 18, 2008)

After hearing about Germany's Next Top Model I decided to watch it. It's much better than ANTM. I really, really like Heidi over Tyra because she is sincerely sweet and caring to all the girls. She really seems to be down to earth and care about the girls.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2008)

Katarsyna (sp?) is really pretty/smart. I couldn't believe they cut her hair - but she looks beautiful.

Bring back Janice - yes! She is so out of control = funny to watch

Tyra is such a drama queen - but a beautiful one at that. I love to watch the clips on the Soup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW - Whens the Germany one on?


----------



## preciouscharm (Apr 18, 2008)

I dunno, I agree with some of the ladies here too. This season of ANTM just isn't interesting me =/. I don't really find any of the girls interesting. And this is coming from a girl who use to drop everything and watch the show. Hopefully next season will be better... I STILL WATCH THE RERUNS even though I've seen them a million times though!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 18, 2008)

When Clair was eliminated  I threw my glass of iced tea up against the wall. I thought she was going to win it from day one. 

My husband and I have a conspiracy theory:

We think that Tyra got wind of what she [Claire] said to Dominique about being a single mom, etc. People who know a little bit about Tyra's bio know that she was raised solely by her mom. We think she found out about that and was pissed, so she had Claire booted...LMAO WE'RE NUTSO!

Anyways, now that Clair is gone, I put my money on Anya and Katarzyna. I have a Slavic girl fetish.


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_BTW - Whens the Germany one on?_

 
Sadly, since I am in the US, youtube has become my best friend for GNTM.


----------



## lazytolove (Apr 19, 2008)

if Dominique wins, i'll be very disappoint. I just don't like her personality, she's always "Dominique this and Dominique thattt". It gets a lil annnoy sometimes. Whitney will look much more prettier if she loses a lil amount of weight =]

Love to see Katarzyna or Anya to win. =]


----------



## toby_is_cute (Apr 19, 2008)

I want Anya to win. Her photos have been amazing! And OMG Dominique HAS to go! What is up with her Zoolander eyebrow? 

I never get sick of Top Model!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have to say that now I really like Anya and Katarzhenya.  I really don't like Whitney though... she's a little too rehearsed...  I love plus sized models, I love her poise and I love her confidence, but I don't like the "beauty pageant" that comes with it.

Fatima really doesn't need to be there to get the contracts... even though she's bitchy, she unlike all the other girls has the looks that say "why do you need to be here?"  She could have made her statement another way, I don't think the other girls could have.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 19, 2008)

I think Anya and Katarzyna are the most model-y out of the bunch and deserve to win. Did you see the part where Tyra was like, " Oh, we're superstars so we're going on the private jet. buhbye bitches..."

that was hella fucked up!


----------



## nunu (Apr 19, 2008)

I think anya should win she looks more like a model


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2008)

Today, I left the back to back reruns on the tv in the background while I was working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Janice D was on...she is sooo out of control

ahh the drama


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 19, 2008)

....I have a feeling the show will be wrapping up within the next few cycles. its so boring. I hated this season and last season. Especially compared to all of the other cycles.

You know how sometimes with these shows, u gotta watch from the beginning to get a feel for the girls? I tried....didn't work.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 20, 2008)

I really love Whitney. 

Im watching the episode from 4/16 right now. Damn i cant believe Anya got paid $10,000!!!

Why is Fatima still there?? shes so full of herself.


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

welp, i liked Fatima *shrugs* i dont like whitney tho...and I like Anya as well...maybe her and Fatima top two


----------



## lazytolove (May 4, 2008)

I was so sad to see Katarzyna got eliminated. I think the judges put too much pressure on her, she tried to be more open and stand out. Well, i personally have no problem with her personality, nobody is perfect right? She's a beautiful woman, take beautiful pictures and she's quiet a sweet girl. I'm no longer a fan of ANTM now, i think Tyra is being unfair to some of the girls and that's just my point of view about the show, no offence =]


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2008)

I can't believe Katarzyna got the boot either! I thought for sure it would be whitney or fatima or Dominique


----------



## neezer (May 4, 2008)

i heard tyra might not be on next season..


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 5, 2008)

I heard Jay Manuel and Tyra won't be on next cycle either. Holy Shizz


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

Anya needs to win!!! Her pictures are always the best.

But... I think Whitney is going to win.


----------



## pratbc (May 10, 2008)

Am I the only person that finds Anya annoying?  Just listening to her voice makes me feel dumber by the second....


----------



## knoxydoll (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_Am I the only person that finds Anya annoying?  Just listening to her voice makes me feel dumber by the second...._

 
I love her till she speaks. Her pictures are always gorgeous but she just needs years of speech therapy.


----------



## miss_supra (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_Anya needs to win!!! Her pictures are always the best.

But... I think Whitney is going to win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I highly doubt Whitney wil win. Most likely runner up since she hasn't grown that much. I think Anya will win. I hope Fatima doesn't win either.


----------



## beauty_marked (May 12, 2008)

If Whitney won, id be shocked but happy.

but i think the final two will come down to Anya and Fatima.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_If Whitney won, id be shocked but happy.

but i think the final two will come down to Anya and Fatima._

 

unfortunately i agree. i really want whitney to win. anya's accent irritates the hell out of me HOWEVER she is a good model and takes VERY good pictures. i'm sorry but i have absolutely no idea why fatima is still on there. i would have expected her to go home before dom but maybe they see something in her i don't. i think i just got fed up with her when she won the challenge and had 50 extra shots and STILL bombed!!!! i mean, she had the advantage of seeing her f'd up pics and correcting them and still couldn't do it. it's like she's got a hard time taking direction other than the default "just pose and look like a model". anytime there's any kind of direction given for a specific look she SUCKS!!! LOL! in the meat factory, she looked possessed. looking surprised, she looked stupid. the gladiator challenge, i was embarrassed for her. she waited last minute to get all her travel docs together. i mean, she's a pretty girl and everything but geez!

i think anya's gonna win. 

but i want whitney to win ;-)


----------



## user79 (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_Am I the only person that finds Anya annoying?  Just listening to her voice makes me feel dumber by the second...._

 
I can't stand her. She sounds like such an airhead, what's with her fake accent? And her hair is way, way, way too light, she looks freakish.


----------



## miss_supra (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I can't stand her. She sounds like such an airhead, what's with her fake accent? And her hair is way, way, way too light, she looks freakish._

 

Sadly her accent is not fake. In Hawai'i, depending on the area you live, they speak Hawaiian Pidgeon and that's where her accent comes from.


----------



## ladynpink (May 14, 2008)

can i spoil it!!! wikipedia has the winner!! go check it out!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2008)

^^^no, I don't want to know yet...will I have the willpower not to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Who do you guys think will get the boot tonight???
I hope Fatima


----------



## neezer (May 14, 2008)

[email protected] Whitney winning.
Are you *kidding* me?????

this is about as worse as Saleshia winning


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 14, 2008)

Meh.

I've always like Anya but I'm happy that a full figured woman has FINALLY WON!!! 

Good for her I say!


----------



## ndn-ista (May 14, 2008)

Im glad Whitney won to represent full-figured women. But I think she looks like a Barbie doll, like her face and stuff. She looks too perfect and flawless, which I dont think is a good thing in the long run. I dunno.


----------



## neezer (May 14, 2008)

i dont think she was that pretty...at all.Anya was gorgeous during the runway walk....and in my opinion she hardly represents "Full Figured"...


----------



## d n d (May 14, 2008)

Love her or hate her, I am glad Whitney made it all the way through and won.  How many seasons of ANTM have featured a "plus size" girl only to eliminate her before you know it? 

Tocarra from a few seasons (excuse me, cycles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ago would have gave her a run for her money though, I really think she would have won if she wouldn't have lost her "umph" in the middle of the competition.


----------



## MAC_Diva (May 14, 2008)

YAY! Whitney Won! It gives us "full-figured" girls a spotlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Finally!


----------



## neezer (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_Love her or hate her, I am glad Whitney made it all the way through and won.  How many seasons of ANTM have featured a "plus size" girl only to eliminate her before you know it? 

Tocarra from a few seasons (excuse me, cycles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ago would have gave her a run for her money though, I really think she would have won if she wouldn't have lost her "umph" in the middle of the competition.

but i will say this, the ONLY person who has won top model and i think personally is "high fashion" material was Yohanna. Everyone else who has won they never really stood out that much, well Eva but meh._

 
I do agree with you on the second half, esp with how Tocarra is now because i think she has grown alot since ANTM.


----------



## beauty_marked (May 14, 2008)

I am so damn happy that for once the person i want to win actually wins and dosent get eliminated.

SOOO HAPPY WHITNEY WON!!!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 15, 2008)

I'm happy Whitney won too!  I like Anya a lot and think she will have a career, possibly even brighter then Whitney's, but it's nice to see a girl who has an ass win!


----------



## miss_supra (May 15, 2008)

I really wished Anya won because she was so much stronger than Whitney for the overall competition. Whitney has so much more to learn and to stop with the butt and boobs out poses. At least it was better than when Saleshia won. I almost stopped watching ANTM because of her scandal.


----------



## couturesista (May 15, 2008)

I'm glad Whitney won but I think they only allowed her to win because the show is going in a new direction. Panel changes and possibly ending, so they wanted to finally let a "PLUS SIZE" model win, not taking anything away from Whitney, shes great and I'm happy she won, but the way this show picks winners is crazy, ex. Naimah, Saleisha, Nicole, WTF? The last true top model they had was Eva. JMO and are any of thing really at top model status?


----------



## Ms. Z (May 15, 2008)

I’m so happy Whitney won!



​I’m glad that I will able to see a beautiful, NORMAL size woman in magazines & advertisements.


----------



## toby_is_cute (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_. At least it was better than when Saleshia won. I almost stopped watching ANTM because of her scandal._

 
What was her scandal??

While I am glad a normal looking girl finally won, I really liked Anya. Whitney's runway was better, but Anya's pictures were amazing. But Anya's voice is not really as "spokesmodel-y" as Whitney's.


----------



## kimmae17 (May 15, 2008)

i feel like anya should have won,  her pics were just so amazing.  whitney was really pretty but i wouldnt call her face beautiful, and i feel like she didnt improve as much as anya did.  i think theres lots of behind the scenes things that go into the decisions.  like maybe cover girl wants a plus size model this year.  who knows


----------



## neezer (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_What was her scandal??

While I am glad a normal looking girl finally won, I really liked Anya. Whitney's runway was better, but Anya's pictures were amazing. But Anya's voice is not really as "spokesmodel-y" as Whitney's._

 

because Saleshia went to Tyra's Modeling Camp (T-Zone) so it looked like she had the higher advantage over the rest of the girls.


----------



## benzito_714 (May 15, 2008)

anya was a bad motha-shut your mouth. she really looks like a model-one of the few that really looks modelesque.
but i am glad whitney won. i think that she will blow up commercially because she has top model backing her (unlike others who may have looked down on commercial and thought couture was so much better)


----------



## Odette (May 15, 2008)

I hope Whitney won because they thought she was the better model and not because they wanted to make a political statement. That said, Whitney's runway walk was fierce but, Anya has the look of a high fashion model. Either way they all have excellent portfolios and hopefully they can all continue to work in the industry.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 15, 2008)

I cannot believe Whitney won.
Her runway was better than Anyas but other than that, nothing else she did was. Anya had it ALL. 

I wanted Whitney to win if she was the better model, but simply she wasn't. Her personality left much to be desired too IMHO. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE that a normal woman got this far and won, but Whitney just didn't deserve it if you base it on pure talent.

At least Anya can hopefully get better work this way and not be stuck in the contract. I hope to see more of her in the future!


----------



## beauty_marked (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby_is_cute* 

 
_What was her scandal??

While I am glad a normal looking girl finally won, I really liked Anya. Whitney's runway was better, but Anya's pictures were amazing. But Anya's voice is not really as "spokesmodel-y" as Whitney's._

 
in addition shes been featured on te tyra banks show NUMEROUS times. 
check this out:

YouTube - Saleisha Scandal on ANTM Cycle 9 (Part 1)


----------



## Rennah (May 16, 2008)

I think Anya will probably end up with a more successful modeling career than Whitney, even though she didn't win.

Anya is just gorgeous and professional.

Whitney's face is kinda weird.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 16, 2008)

I'm Spanish but I'm addicted to ANTM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've watched and followed every cycle on YouTube and I'm SOOO happy Whitney won! She was my favourite from day 1, her face is gorgeous and hopefully it will inspire a lot of young girls to feel sexy and confident with their bodies


----------



## lazytolove (May 16, 2008)

i like Whitney but i like Anya to win more. Anyway, both of them will be successful =]


----------



## neezer (May 17, 2008)

you know who i really wish won an ANTM?

Anchal. I miss her she was sooo gorgeous


----------



## Arisone (May 18, 2008)

^^ I liked Anchal too. I wish there were more Asian girls on the cycles.

Its was nice to have a curvy girl win but Anya deserved it more in my opinion.


----------



## miss_supra (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_because Saleshia went to Tyra's Modeling Camp (T-Zone) so it looked like she had the higher advantage over the rest of the girls._

 

It was way more than that. You used to not be able to compete if you worked with Tyra before. Besides T-Zone she was on the Tyra Banks show modeling/runway twice before ANTM. Also, you can not be featured in a national campaign, which she did too. She did a Wendy's commerical that was featured nationally and in Canada.


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2008)

ANTM...I'm over it. Meh. The show has like nothing to do with the real world of modeling anymore imo.


----------



## neezer (May 24, 2008)

idk if i said this already but i heard the next season Tyra's not gonna be a judge


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2008)

I am ok with Whitney winning but I wanted Anya to win, she looks more like a model and is more professional. I think they let Whitney win so that people say oh Tyra let a plus size model win. For sure Anya is going to have a better career.

ANTM compared to GNTM is nothing. Atleast in GNTM they teach them the walks, how to apply make up and hair for specific occasions and Heidi Klum is with them all the time coaching them and teaching them. I don't see any of that in ANTM. Tyra only shows up in the elimination stage.


----------



## kimmy (May 26, 2008)

i actually like whitney. i think she's gorgeous. i really couldn't care less about their personalities anyway. alot of people are fans of kate moss, but how many know anything about her personality? just like alot of people like mollie sims without knowing anything about her personality.

it's kind of nice to see that tyra's finally walking the walk on the plus sized model thing instead of just talking the talk. she's always running her mouth about how plus sized models aren't afforded enough opportunity and everything, but what did she ever do to change that?


----------

